# ¿Me sigues queriendo?



## dexterciyo

Suddenly this doubt came up to my mind:

*¿Me sigues queriendo?*


Do you love me still?
Do you love me yet?
Do you still love me?

Creo que la última es la adecuada. De así serlo, agradecería que me dierais la traducción, si es que la hay, de las frases restantes.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gisele73

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Suddenly this doubt came up to my mind:
> 
> *¿Me sigues queriendo?*
> 
> 
> Do you love me still?
> Do you love me yet?
> Do you still love me?
> 
> Creo que la última es la adecuada. De así serlo, agradecería que me dierais la traducción, si es que la hay, de las frases restantes.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo dirìa que la primera y la ùltima son correctas, siendo la ùltima la màs usada, creo yo, la primera suena como que muy poètica...en cuanto a la segunda, no estoy segura.


----------



## juortgon

y no se supone que en preguntas se usa yet y no stil cuando significa Todavía???


----------



## gisele73

juortgon said:
			
		

> y no se supone que en preguntas se usa yet y no stil cuando significa Todavía???



No entiendo muy bien qué quieres decir...pero en preguntas por supuesto que se puede usar *still*, como en este caso. Es correcto preguntar* "Do you still love me?"*

Gisele


----------



## juortgon

ok. pero entonces que significaría: Do you love me yet?. Saludos.


----------



## gisele73

juortgon said:
			
		

> ok. pero entonces que significaría: Do you love me yet?. Saludos.



Justamente esa oraciòn es a la que me refería cuando dije que no estaba segura de si era correcta o no. Creo que lo más usual en todo caso es la última oración.

Saludos para ti también


----------



## belén

El "yet" precisa negativo (creo, como no-nativa) 

Don't you love me yet? ¿Todavía no me quieres?


----------



## gisele73

belen said:
			
		

> El "yet" precisa negativo (creo, como no-nativa)
> 
> Don't you love me yet? ¿Todavía no me quieres?




Sì, pero por ejemplo, tengo una amiga estadounidense que en más de una ocasión ha usado el "yet" para decir still....tengo que preguntarle para que me saque de la duda. Por ejemplo en vez de preguntarme algo como "Do you still have that book?, me preguntó Do you have that book yet?...me pareció raro...o ella está equivocada o se puede decir de las dos formas...ayudaría mucho si un angloparlante nos puede aclarar el asunto.

Gisele


----------



## juortgon

si pero creo que en preguntas cambia el contexto.. Belen..

sobre todo cuando no es negacion


----------



## belén

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Sì, pero por ejemplo, tengo una amiga estadounidense que en más de una ocasión ha usado el "yet" para decir still....tengo que preguntarle para que me saque de la duda. Por ejemplo en vez de preguntarme algo como "Do you still have that book?, me preguntó Do you have that book yet?...me pareció raro...o ella está equivocada o se puede decir de las dos formas...ayudaría mucho si un angloparlante nos puede aclarar el asunto.
> 
> Gisele



Pero creo que "Do you have that book yet?" significa "¿Tienes ya ese libro?" que es diferente a "¿Todavía tienes ese libro?" (eso sería "Do you still have that book?"

En fin, esperemos a la ayuda nativa, yep..

Be


----------



## gisele73

Por ejemplo, "yet" creo que también se puede usar de la siguiente forma:

I have *yet* to see a single person singing naked....or I have yet to see a pig flying...etc,...

En ambos casos no se trata de negación, sino de algo que aun no ha ocurrido.


----------



## gisele73

belen said:
			
		

> Pero creo que "Do you have that book yet?" significa "¿Tienes ya ese libro?" que es diferente a "¿Todavía tienes ese libro?" (eso sería "Do you still have that book?"
> 
> En fin, esperemos a la ayuda nativa, yep..
> 
> Be




Pero en ese caso no sería *Do you already have that book?*


----------



## sendai

belen said:
			
		

> Pero creo que "Do you have that book yet?" significa "¿Tienes ya ese libro?" que es diferente a "¿Todavía tienes ese libro?" (eso sería "Do you still have that book?"


Tienes toda la razón, Belén.


----------



## gisele73

sendai said:
			
		

> Tienes toda la razón, Belén.


 
Gracias por la aclaración Sendai 

Entonces tanto "Do you have that book yet?" como "Do you already have that book?/ Do you have that book already?, significan lo mismo?

Gracias


----------



## gian_eagle

y esta frase se podría usar? :

*is your love for me there yet??*


----------



## duder

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Gracias por la aclaración Sendai
> 
> Entonces tanto "Do you have that book yet?" como "Do you already have that book?/ Do you have that book already?, significan lo mismo?
> 
> Gracias



Gisele - significan lo mismo, aunque con matices (ligeramente) diferentes. Sin embargo puedes utilizar la que te apetezca, sin problema.

En resumen:

*Do you still love me?* => ¿Me sigues queriendo? ¿Todavía me quieres?
*Do you love me yet?* => ¿Ya me quieres? (esto implica ciertas expectativas y quizás impaciencia) Muy parecido: ¿Aún no me quieres?

Un ejemplo muy común de este uso de "yet": *Are we there yet?* => ¿Ya llegamos? ¿Ya hemos llegado?

*Is your love for me there yet?* => No diría que sea incorrecto gramaticalmente, pero no es muy usual. Suena como _¿Te ha llegado el amor hacia mí?_, aunque seguro que hay mejores traducciones.


----------



## sendai

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Entonces tanto "Do you have that book yet?" como "Do you already have that book?/ Do you have that book already?, significan lo mismo?


Sí, para mi quieren decir lo mismo.

Tal vez hay una ligera diferencia en algunos casos. Por ejemplo, si ya sé que piensas comprar el libro, yo diría "do you have the book yet?" más que el otro.


----------



## DaleC

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> *¿Me sigues queriendo?
> Do you love me still?
> Do you love me yet?
> Do you still love me?
> *Creo que la última es la adecuada. De así serlo, agradecería que me dierais la traducción, si es que la hay, de las frases restantes.


No. 1 seria una anticuada variante de no. 3. Aun es posible como variante estilistica. Por ser raro, podría ser que exprese más enfasis.

No. 2 se traduce "¿Ya me amas?" 

-- ¿Ya te ama? 
-- Sí, ya me ama.  

Si la respuesta sea No, aún no me ama, se traduce o "No ... still doesn't ..." o "No, ... doesn't ... yet". Puede surgir un matiz, muchas veces subjetivo, entre los dos. "still don't/doesn't" conlleva mas resistencia, conlleva despues de repetidos intentos o de muchos esfuerzos o de demora prolongada.


----------



## gisele73

Gracias a todos por la aclaración


----------



## ampurdan

¿No es incorrecto utilizar "already" en preguntas y negaciones?


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿No es incorrecto utilizar "already" en preguntas y negaciones?



En negaciones es incorrecto utilizar "already", pero no en preguntas.


----------



## ampurdan

Gracias, Gisele.


----------



## jdenson

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ¿No es incorrecto utilizar "already" en preguntas y negaciones?


 

It’s certainly correct to use “already” in questions:
  Have we arrived already? - ¿Ya hemos llegado?
  No, not yet. - Ya, no.

I'm not sure that it's always wrong to use "already" in a negation, but I would use "yet":

JD


----------



## Magier

have you bought that book already o have you already bought that book es americano. En ingles: have you bought that book yet


----------



## zephyr

Magier said:


> have you bought that book already o have you already bought that book es americano. En ingles: have you bought that book yet


No estoy de acuerdo. Se pueden usar ambas frases tanto en inglés británico como en inglés americano, pero no significan exactamente lo mismo. 

Si usas "already", parece que no estabas esperando que la otra persona ya hubiera comprado el libro. 

Si usas "yet", simplemente estás preguntando si ya lo ha comprado, o (dependiendo del tono de voz que se use) también puedes estar expresando impaciencia por el hecho de que la otra persona aún no lo ha comprado.

Bueno, sólo es mi opinión. Espero no haberme explicado mal...


----------



## Ivy29

dexterciyo said:


> Suddenly this doubt came up to my mind:
> 
> *¿Me sigues queriendo?*
> 
> Do you love me still?
> Do you love me yet?
> Do you still love me?
> Creo que la última es la adecuada. De así serlo, agradecería que me dierais la traducción, si es que la hay, de las frases restantes.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
The only right is the third one= Do you still love me?. The time adverbial particles :
Yet, still and alreday,

Yet =comes at the end of a question or a negative statement or in the mid position of a negative statement.
Yet= It is used for something that is expected has happened or that it hasn't:
a) have you replied to the letter yet? --No, not yet,
b) I got up late. I haven't had breakfast yet.
c) Have you finished your homework?, no, not yet.
d) has the postman come yet?. no, not yet.
*Mid position* : we have not *yet*  reached a decision on the matter.
Alice hasn't phoned yet. or Alice hasn't *yet* phoned.
*Still = it is used for sometjing going on longer than expected. It usually goes with the verb. In negative statements it comes after the subject.*
a) Do you still love me? = mid position.
b) the child still hasn't learnt to read. ( the child hasn't learnt to read, yet).
c) I still don't fill well.
d) 
b) I still don't understand = initial position.
c) she's still asleep.

*Already is used for something happening sooner than expected*. Usually in *mid-position* in *questions* and *statements*.

a) have you already replied to the letter?, yes, I have. That was quick.
b) I got up early. I've already had breakfast.
In end position for emphasis :

Good heavens! it's lunch time already.
Have you typed the whole report already?

I'm not a native.
Ivy29


----------



## zephyr

Ivy29 said:


> The only right is the third one= Do you still love me?.


La primera frase ("Do you love me still?") también es correcta, aunque es un uso más bien arcaíco/literario.

Aparte de eso, estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que has puesto.


----------



## abuelito

ampurdan said:


> ¿No es incorrecto utilizar "already" en preguntas y negaciones?


 
Sí y no, ''already'' implica la idea de ''ya'' y en este caso no lleva la idea de una continuación. La correcta traducción es '' Do you still love me?''


----------

